# upload chars



## rox (23. November 2005)

ich würde gerne meine chars auf blasc uploaden...
aber es wird nur einer (roxora) angezeigt... mein zweiter char (roxor) ist aber nicht upgeloaded worden... woran liegt das ?


----------



## Regnor (23. November 2005)

rox schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde gerne meine chars auf blasc uploaden...
> aber es wird nur einer (roxora) angezeigt... mein zweiter char (roxor) ist aber nicht upgeloaded worden... woran liegt das ?
> [post="104458"][/post]​



Servus,
lief dein BLASC als du WoW gestartet hast? Hast du dann beide Chars eingeloggt gehabt bevor du wieder ausgeloggt hast? Hat BLASC angezeigt das Daten übertragen werden?


----------



## rox (23. November 2005)

Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> lief dein BLASC als du WoW gestartet hast? Hast du dann beide Chars eingeloggt gehabt bevor du wieder ausgeloggt hast? Hat BLASC angezeigt das Daten übertragen werden?
> [post="104459"][/post]​



ja, habe beide chars gespielt... und blasc läuft automatisch...
beim upload wird aber nur gesagt, das roxora erfolgreich upgeloaded wurde, habe eben erst mit roxor gespielt und danach ausgelogt um upzuloaden.
liegts eventuell am namen ? roxor-roxora ?


----------



## Regnor (23. November 2005)

rox schrieb:
			
		

> ja, habe beide chars gespielt... und blasc läuft automatisch...
> beim upload wird aber nur gesagt, das roxora erfolgreich upgeloaded wurde, habe eben erst mit roxor gespielt und danach ausgelogt um upzuloaden.
> liegts eventuell am namen ? roxor-roxora ?
> [post="104460"][/post]​



ne, also an den namen liegts nicht. 
Kannst du hier bitte mal deine BLASCProfiler.lua anhängen? Diese findest du unter: World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables\


----------



## rox (23. November 2005)

Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> ne, also an den namen liegts nicht.
> Kannst du hier bitte mal deine BLASCProfiler.lua anhängen? Diese findest du unter: World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables\
> [post="104461"][/post]​



ich versuchs mal...

und 1000 thx für den super schnellen suport ;-)

also mit datei hochladen geht´s nicht...   Hochladen fehlgeschlagen: Die Dateierweiterung war fehlerhaft oder nicht zulässig.


----------



## Regnor (23. November 2005)

(:
dann benenn die Datei in eine txt datei um.. dann gehts sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rox (23. November 2005)

Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> (:
> dann benenn die Datei in eine txt datei um.. dann gehts sicher
> 
> 
> ...



hab mir die datei jetzt auch mal angesehn, sehe nur roxora darin...
muß man länger spielen ? habe roxor vorhin ca 25 min gespielt... extra bankfach usw geöffnet...


----------



## Regnor (23. November 2005)

rox schrieb:
			
		

> hab mir die datei jetzt auch mal angesehn, sehe nur roxora darin...
> muß man länger spielen ? habe roxor vorhin ca 25 min gespielt... extra bankfach usw geöffnet...
> [post="104464"][/post]​



Wir werden das heut abend mal prüfen
Du kannst mal folgendes versuchen:
lösche die Blascprofiler.lua oder benenne sie um.
Starte Blasc, dann starte WoW und logge nur den char ein der bisher fehlt im Herold. Dann logge dich aus und schau ob es eine neue BlascProfiler.lua gibt und ob der Char dort eingetragen ist.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## rox (23. November 2005)

Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> Wir werden das heut abend mal prüfen
> Du kannst mal folgendes versuchen:
> lösche die Blascprofiler.lua oder benenne sie um.
> Starte Blasc, dann starte WoW und logge nur den char ein der bisher fehlt im Herold. Dann logge dich aus und schau ob es eine neue BlascProfiler.lua gibt und ob der Char dort eingetragen ist.
> ...



ok, werd ich gleich mal probieren...
danke nochmal ;-)


----------



## Regnor (23. November 2005)

rox schrieb:
			
		

> ok, werd ich gleich mal probieren...
> danke nochmal ;-)
> [post="104466"][/post]​



ok, kannst dann hier ja feedback geben und
keine ursache.. dafür sind wir ja da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rox (23. November 2005)

Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> ok, kannst dann hier ja feedback geben und
> keine ursache.. dafür sind wir ja da
> 
> 
> ...



es hat funktioniert... ;-)
danke, super support ;-)


----------



## Regnor (23. November 2005)

rox schrieb:
			
		

> es hat funktioniert... ;-)
> danke, super support ;-)
> [post="104471"][/post]​






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke für das lob!
hat er jetzt beide chars in der BlascProfiler.lua wenn du beide chars einloggst?


----------



## rox (23. November 2005)

Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> danke für das lob!
> ...



nein, hat immer nur den zuletzt gespielten char in der BlascProfiler.lua datei...
zumindest ist´s bei mir so ;-)


----------



## Regnor (23. November 2005)

rox schrieb:
			
		

> nein, hat immer nur den zuletzt gespielten char in der BlascProfiler.lua datei...
> zumindest ist´s bei mir so ;-)
> [post="104475"][/post]​



okay, wir werden prüfen 
danke für den hinweis!


----------

